# exhaust fumes in cabin during operation



## Goatskin10 (Sep 9, 2009)

I own an 05 ls2 its pretty much stock except for a k&n cai and a skipshift eliminator. But i've noticed since i bought it , when im driving and i hit it for a while i can smell exhaust inside the vehicle my bro owns a 98 vette and he can smell it in his when he gets on it but only if the windows are down. so i thought it was a backdraft but i smell it with the windows down or up. if anyone is familiar with this or has experienced this strange phenomenon i'd greatly appreciate some input to remedy the situation thanks!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it an A4 or a M6? The reason I ask is if it's a M6 you may be mistaking the smell of a scorched clutch for exhaust smell. Plus since it seems to smell the same with the windows up or down it seems like the most logical problem. If it's an A4 all I can think of is a loose exhaust manifold to mid pipe connection that's somehow causing fumes to get into the car from underneath. Just a guess.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

He has a skipshift so its gotta be an M6 right?

I would guess an exhaust leak. Check your mids.

I'm catless so I smell mine everytime I stop if it isn't windy outside.


----------



## Goatskin10 (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry i didnt reply sooner been busy. anyway its an m6 although i recently discovered its not even the exhaust thats the main culprit,see the exhaust will backdraft slightly just like my bro's vette. But the real smell wich i keep smelling is a mixture of slight exhaust and rubber but at first i didn't think it was the tires or the u joints. Now after some heavy research I've found that my car suffers from the same tragic fate of most all goats .The strut mounts have collapsed causing strut rub and i have slight wheel hop at mid speeds,and the radius arm bushings are leaking their a** off i noticed when i put it on the lift two days ago that my tires are bevelling at the inner edge this sux cuz their $250+ but new bushings and mounts are on the way from pedders hopefully it'll cure it! but does anyone know of an more skeletons in the closet that i might need to know about for 
this car in its stock form?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are a few. Rear spring sag I've heard of.

My car is a freak though, I haven't had any of the common issues yet. I'm sure I"m just pushing time though. At 45k miles.


----------



## Goatskin10 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah i'd say so but if your not wearing out tires prematurely i wouldn't sweat it
as the old saying goes if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> He has a skipshift so its gotta be an M6 right?


True that. I guess I should have read the whole post instead of just the thread title.


----------

